# fluvla aquasky vs finnex ray 2 vs planted + 24/7



## PhillipC (Jan 19, 2015)

I can speak for the Finnex Ray 2. I have the 48" version on my 55g tank and I've had no problem growing any plant. I think it's one of the most popular medium-high PAR, LED lights on the market today


----------



## thodoris111 (Aug 25, 2015)

thnx for the reply.
in my current setup in the 30 gallon with medium plants im running 2 spotlights 30watt 6500k each. the ray 2 will give the same brightness and plant growth or better?


----------



## PhillipC (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm not sure exactly, maybe someone with more experience can give you a better answer. I think it depends on how your light is set up right now, are you using some kind of reflector to focus the light? 

PAR is the best measurement of lighting intensity for planted tanks. I'm not sure how much PAR you would get with your two bulbs but here's a good post on different PAR readings:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ts.html#/forumsite/20495/topics/184368?page=1

Low light: 0-30 PAR
Medium light: 30-80
High light: 80+


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

thodoris111 said:


> which is the best light fixture to perfectly grow my plants and also bring out the beautiful colour of the fish?
> any experience/recommendations?
> 
> thnx for your time!!!!


fluval aquasky and 24/7 are in one class.. i.e color/spectrum adjustable lights..24/7 having a timed cycle.. Fluval, to be honest, has a lot of adjustments but haven't found a timed on/off cycle.
Leads me to, until furter notice, somewhat reject either if you want both a scheduled light and full (or adequate control) of said cycle.
That leads to the Current planted plus PRO..


RayII is a single trick pony.. A good pony but that is about it.. 700k diodes w/ a shortage of red.. BUT 90 degree optics and high PAR..
In other words "bright"..

Many find the RayII washes out some color.. So many supplemented it w/ another LED fixture w/ red diodes..


----------

